# How wrong is this dude in assesment of the SMV of a man??



## eduardkoopman (Jan 27, 2020)

Looks get undervalued, for men always. That dude put looks on 35% and game on 30%. LOL.
































Sexual Market Value: A Practical Analysis | Power Dynamics™


The SMV determines how successful you are in both short-term and long-term partner. Knowing how the sexual market value works gives you a huge advantage.




thepowermoves.com


----------



## BigBoy (Jan 27, 2020)

What is this based on? It sounds like feel good bullshit based on what modern culture says.


----------



## Selfahate (Jan 27, 2020)

Even a criminal with good looks and no game can get women


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 27, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> What is this based on? It sounds like feel good bullshit based on what modern culture says.


This dude. Claims to use science/data; for his opinion.
I couldn't be bothered to read it. Because likely, 75% of the use data, id from questionaires that women/people filled in. And questionaires mean shit, imo. Women always say, they don't or care little about looks.









Sexual Market Value: A Practical Analysis | Power Dynamics™


The SMV determines how successful you are in both short-term and long-term partner. Knowing how the sexual market value works gives you a huge advantage.




thepowermoves.com













7 Dating Strategies for Men (Research-Based) | Power Dynamics™


If you want to know how to get girls, science can help. This is a science-backed guide on what actually works to get women.




thepowermoves.com


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 27, 2020)

after around age 25, it's 50% looks and the rest money and status.

when you are in HS or college it's 80-90% looks as you likely haven't made much money or any special status at that point unless you're an athlete and no one expects an 18yo to have anything.


----------



## Mayorga (Jan 27, 2020)

What does he mean by short-term though? If it's a ONS then looks are in the 70-80% range with status coming in second.


----------



## CarnivoreDiet (Jan 27, 2020)

Game 30%
Looks 35%

The funniest cope i read in a while. If the person is top 1% looks (fave,height,frame) - nothing else is needed, even zero "game".
I know this from experience. In my bluepill days, girls who found me *very* attractive - were willing to date me and much more than that, even with me behaving like a bluepill cuck with zero game.


----------



## .👽. (Jan 27, 2020)

For short term its 75%-80% or so imo.


----------



## .👽. (Jan 27, 2020)

Lmao women short term 80%. Its over of ugly as a women


----------



## Hector (Jan 27, 2020)

CarnivoreDiet said:


> Game 30%
> Looks 35%
> 
> The funniest cope i read in a while. If the person is top 1% looks (fave,height,frame) - nothing else is needed, even zero "game".
> I know this from experience. In my bluepill days, girls who found me *very* attractive - were willing to date me and much more than that, even with me behaving like a bluepill cuck with zero game.


Nice humble brag.


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 27, 2020)

Mayorga said:


> What does he mean by short-term though? If it's a ONS then looks are in the 70-80% range with status coming in second.


How would u say its like fot ltr


----------



## john2 (Jan 27, 2020)

Looks = 100%

You fucking copers and normies.

If you are relying on money and status, then a woman will never love you. You will be a betabux.


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 27, 2020)

It's more like 100% looks and 0% game


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 27, 2020)

game 30%


----------



## invisiblecel (Jan 28, 2020)

Resources are 2nd after looks and much more important than you think, the amount of rich fags I've seen dating Stacey throughout high school and college is absurd. And you will say oh beta bux getting cucked, but truth is those guys had multiple girls lined up for them although they were not chad, just rich


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 28, 2020)

invisiblecel said:


> Resources are 2nd after looks and much more important than you think, the amount of rich fags I've seen dating Stacey throughout high school and college is absurd. And you will say oh beta bux getting cucked, but truth is those guys had multiple girls lined up for them although they were not chad, just rich


I agree. BUT (in the West) only if you're really rich. Not like, earning 1000 extra per month then the average man. While you are doing good if you earn 1000 above the average.
It's not so easy to become rich, but nothing is easy anyways.


----------



## Mayorga (Jan 28, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> How would u say its like fot ltr



a bit below 50% in the sense that you can date a girl above your looks level which means you are compensating for the difference in some way.


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 28, 2020)

Mayorga said:


> a bit below 50% in the sense that you can date a girl above your looks level which means you are compensating for the difference in some way.


Do u include dick in looks?


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Jan 28, 2020)

It’s 95% looks at minimum


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Jan 28, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> It's more like 100% looks and 0% game


nah it's like 90% looks 10% being NT


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 28, 2020)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> nah it's like 90% looks 10% being NT


85/15


----------

